# Blurry New 65 Gallon / Edge



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

All photo taken with my phone since my dslr camera lens broke on me 
Started this tank on July 8, 2013. Took everything out of my 20 gallon long and moved it into 


My shrimp edge next to my 65 in my room.


My 65 Today July 23. Thanks Lawson for the beautiful plants!


That java fern took me 1 and a half year to grow it to that size from a tiny bunch I got from Bien Lim.

65 Stocked with 50 cardinals, 8-10 furcata rainbow, 6 longfin gold danio,Blue lyretail guppy, 6 Long fin Pleco, 12 sterbai Cory, 2 blue goby and 1 silver flying fox. Thanks Fantasy and Stuart.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome. Your tank is so tall it makes big plants look small 
3 bulb Odyssea for your lighting?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

3 bulb odyssea for front 2 bulb coralife in the back t5ho for odyssea t5 for coralife


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice new setup Randy. Great see you back at it again.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the wood Ming


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Were you able to find moss or fissidens?


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

awesome tank


----------

